# Wie DREIUNDDREISSIG den Harz überrollten...



## madbull (23. April 2003)

Wer mit einem Stoßseufzer diesen thread angeklickt hat und dachte: "Endlich Bilder!" - den muss ich enttäuschen! Nix Bilder, ich habe keine gemacht und warte genauso wie alle darauf! 

Aber vielleicht erbarmt sich ja einer der zahlreichen Paparazzi endlich, wenn ein paar Tourberichte bzw. -impressionen hier stehen...


Für mich begann der Car-Fry-Tag schon um 4 Hundert, als nämlich Aufstehen angesagt war, lagen doch noch 300 Kilometer vor uns bis zum besagten Penny-Markt im weltbekannten Kurort Hasselfelde...  Um Sechse wurde dann auch Steffi eingesammelt. die sich nach langer Überredungskunst wirklich getraut hatte inmitten einer Horde Nicht-Geschlechtsgenossen ein unbekanntes potentiell gefährliches Terrain zu erobern...  Gott sei Dank wusste sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht, WIE groß die Horde wirklich sein würde...
Die Fahrt war dann auch recht ereignislos mit einem zu umfahrenden Stau, einer AB-Raststättenrast, einer kleinen Extrarunde im Hannoveraner Autobahndreieckschaos (hat mich irgendwie an die Extrarunden bei den Biathleten erinnert) und dann im Nordharz bis auf 2°C sinkenden Temperaturen (die natürlich für ganz besondere Vorfreude im Auto sorgten...).  So kamen wir also pünktlich um 10:00 c.t. am Treffpunkt an, nur um festzustellen dass alle anderen 28 (!!!!!!) Biker dem akademischen Viertel nicht die ihm gebührende Hochachtung entgegenbrachten...   
Zuerst wirkten die paar Autos und die kleinen Biker-Grüppchen gar nicht so ungewöhnlich auf dem großen Parkplatz, aber als dann alle zum Gruppenfoto zusammenkamen, wurde offensichtlich, was DREIUNDDREISSIG Biker auf einem Fleck wirklich bedeuten... 

Und los ging es, noch im Sonnenschein, doch nicht mehr lange...  Und auch den eisige stürmische Gegenwind bekamen gleich alle zu spüren...  Hier drehte auch schon der erste (war das der mit dem Lederrucksack, den ich hocherstaunt erspäht hatte?) von nur insgesamt dreien ab, die die Truppe während der Tour verlassen sollten...

Den genauen Tourverlauf soll bitte ein Local posten, ich konnte kaum darauf achten...  Meine Impressionen von der Tour waren ...
- Drücken, was das Zeug hält (meistens  neben Eisenschweinbruder Onkel)...
- Warten bis der Arzt kommt (Dadurch, dass man immer ganz vorne ist, hat man zwar keine Probleme mit der Streckenfindung, wie es scheinbar weiter hinten einige hatten, wie ich hinterher erfuhr, aber die Pausen bei 4°C und eisigem Wind in durchgeschwitzten Sachen waren wirklich HART)...
- Sogar einige feine Nicht-Forstweg-Uphills, die nicht ganz so einfach waren, wie ich es von "Rund um den Brocken" letztes Jahr kannte...
- Und natürlich die geilen Trails: Der trickig-vertrackte, geniale lange Bodetaltrail, für mich persönlich in meinem kurzen Mountainbikerdasein der beste bisher erlebte, Kilometerlang übersäht mit Felsbrocken und -bröckchen, technisch schwierigste Stellen bergan und -ab, zwar gesäumt von zweibeinigen organischen Slalomstangen, aber dennoch sehr gut fahrbar...  Auf solchem Untergrund sollte man jedoch nicht stürzen...  Ein Umfaller (weil ich umbedingt über ein Feld aus spitzen Steinen fahren wollte, wo alle anderen schoben) wurde von Hand, Bein und Arm auf jeweils einer Steinspitze aufgefangen...     Und etliche andere Downhill-Trails der eher schnellen Sorte...  Bei denen ich mich zeitweise schon gefragt habe, ob ich nicht ganz bei Trost bin, genauso schnell wie die Ortskundigen Verrückten da runter zu bolzen...  Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit...     Dass mein weggerutschtes Hinterrad einmal ziemlich nahe am Abgrund war (wie mir der nach mir Fahrende einmal mitteilte hinterher) habe ich so noch nicht einmal mitbekommen...  Spitze Steine unter dichter Laubdecke sind aber auch nicht wirklich berechenbar....
Na ja, wie auch immer - Adrenalin floss jedenfalls in Massen diesen Tag...

Die Rückfahrt zum Parkplatz trat ich dann mit Onkel, Kukuxumusu und einem Hasselfelder Biker (sorry, Name entfallen...) nicht wie die anderen über die Straße an, sondern es wurde über Trails und Schotterpisten (wenn man grob zerbrochene rote Dachziegel noch so nennen kann) gedrückt...  Heftig, aber geil...

Nach und nach trudelten dann auch alle restlichen Biker ein und der allgemeine Aufbruch begann...

In Bad Harzburg wurden die beiden Hamburger Autos dann noch bei einem wirklich guten Italiener verköstigt (zu dem uns liebenswürdigerweise ein älterer Smartfahrer kilometerlang hinführte), wonach dann die lange Rückfahrt begann...   Ins Bett gefallen...  Und den nächsten Tag einfach nur genial abgechillt...

Yeah! So muss ein Osterfest aussehen...

Dank an die Organisatoren, Beppo für Unterkunft und Transport und Steffi, die den chilligen Samstag ermöglichte...

So - und nun mal her mit weiteren Tourberichten, Impressionen, Daten (!!!) und vor allem 
FOTOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onkel (23. April 2003)

von der wundervollen Karfreitagstour!

Wie üblich bei größeren Bikeaktionen zog ich mir morgens mit meinem Rumgewusel den Zorn meiner Süßen zu, die das Schlafen toller findet als das Biken....versteh´einer die Frauen!

Im Keller scharrte schon die unglaubliche Onkelmaschine mit den Stollen. Mühevoll rang ich sie nieder und wuchtete das Biest in mein Auto. 

Nach einem guten Frühstück fasste ich noch die verhängnisvolle Entscheidung, keine lange Kleidung mitzunehmen, schnappte meinen Rucksack und fuhr frohen Mutes bei bestem Sonnenschein los.

Doch eine Stunde später musste ich erkennen, dass die dunklen Tannen des Harzes alles Licht absorbierten und das Kälte über das land gekommen war.

Am Pennymarkt in Hasselfelde war ein Zigeunerlager aufgeschlagen. Nicht weniger als 33 Biker hatten sich mit ihrem Tross aus Wohnmobilen und PKWs eingefunden. 

Nach einigen Beweisfotos setze sich die Kolonne in Marsch. Material für viele zehntausend  brachte die Erde zum Beben. Ich war der einzige mit kurzer Hose, machte gute Miene zu bösem Spiel und tat so, als könnte mir der eisige Wind nichts anhaben. Handschuhe? Ach wer es braucht, ichz habe ja Haare auf den Händen...

Nach ein paar Kilometern Schotterweg begann der erste Klassetrail, der uns allen ein seliges Leuchten auf die Äuglein brachte. 

Doch das war noch gar nichts gegen den Ritt durchs wilde Bodetal, wo ich leider auch einmal mit dem Kettenblatt auf dem nackten Fels aufsetzte. Man brauchte nicht viel Kraft in den Beinen aber während dieser halben Stunde musste man sich fast permanent auf den Untergrund konzentrieren. Die eisten Wanderer waren schier beeindruckt, nur einige mussten uns annörgeln.

Dann noch schnell ein bisschen Höhenmeter sammeln zum Hexentanzplatz, wo wir verpflegten. Auch der Rückweg bestand fast ausschließlich aus Trails mit ein paar breiten Waldwegen. Allerdings setzte ich mich dafür mit Madbull ( schon etwas ruhiger geworden ;-) ) Rennschwein Bernd und Hartmut( ?, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher) ab, weil ich wieder zu Heim und Herd wollte. 

Insgesamt war es eine super Tour, wenn ich auch wieder nicht alle Namen behalten konnte!

Nächstes Jahr komme ich gerne wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (23. April 2003)

Hoert sich fein an ... 

Die Tour haette ich ja echt auch noch gerne mitgenommen, habe mich aber aus bekannten Gruenden entschlossen, Hamburg im Moment nicht zu verlassen 

Der Bodetaltrail ist glaub ich der Grund, weshalb mein linker Zeigefinger (immer noch!) dick ist .. stand da auf der linken Seite kurz vor der letzten Kurve so ein dicker Felsblock? Der bremst echt gut 

Freue mich jedenfalls darauf, in halbwegs absehbarer Zeit auch mal wieder mit Euch im Harz und in Hannover (vielleicht sogar bei schoenem Wetter?  ) zu touren


----------



## onkel (23. April 2003)

Habe auch gerade einen Bericht geschrieben, nämlcih hier: 

_Eingefügt von Rabbit: Ich habe mir erlaubt die Beiträge zusammenzuführen!_

War schön, Dich mal kennenzulernen, Eisenschweinbruder! Jederzeit und an jedem Ort wieder!


----------



## Rabbit (23. April 2003)

Moin Mike!
Sehr schöner Bericht 
Ich erlaube mir noch einige, wenige Anmerkungen 

Wer weniger *drückt* ist nicht ganz so schnell und muß daher nicht so häufig *warten*. 
Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, wir "Langsamen" wären alle Drückeberger. Nein, vielmehr ist es ja so, daß man die Gruppendynamik "hinten" viel besser erlebt als im Spitzenfeld ... was soll schon bei 3 Personen für eine Gruppendynamik aufkommen?  
Weiter ist es ja auch so, daß man "hinten" in den (Zwangs-)Pausen nicht frieren muß, habe ich mich doch mehr als einmal als Pannenhelfer warmpumpen können 
So ist mir von den 4 Reifenpannen m.E. auch nur einer entgangen.
Erstaunlich in diesem Zusammenhang auch die wahrsagerischen Fähigkeiten unseres Tourguides *schlaffi*, der mir noch zu Beginn der Tour mitteilte er rechne bei einer so großen  Teilnehmerzahl mit etwa 5 Pannen.
Die Bilder werden folgen, sobald ich zeit dazu finde diese hochzuladen. nicht jeder gehört zur Gruppe der ewigen Studenten


----------



## ritzelflitzer (23. April 2003)

Na das hört sich doch nach einer ordentlichen Tour an und das bei hochalpinen Temperaturen! Gerne hätte ich mit euch ein paar Liter Adrenalin zusammen verschüttet, so konnte ich aber in Gedanken ein paar Milliliter beim Lesen durch den Körper jagen.



> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *...Und natürlich die geilen Trails: Der trickig-vertrackte, geniale lange Bodetaltrail.... *



Man verzeihe mir meine Ortsunkenntnis , war das der Bodetaltrail, den wir voriges Jahr im strömenden Regen nehmen mußten? Onkel, klär mal auf! (wie läuft deine gefederte Onkelmaschine?)

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## Pan (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ritzelflitzer _
> *Man verzeihe mir meine Ortsunkenntnis , war das der Bodetaltrail, den wir voriges Jahr im strömenden Regen nehmen mußten? *



No Sir!

Das Ding letztes Jahr im Gewitter-Donner war die "Warme Bode", deucht es mich.

Obwohl leider ohne Regen...düsser , ich muß es zugeben, war nen klitzekleinen Tuck besser....so technisch gesehen...

Konnte das Vorjahr erlebnismäßig aber dennoch bei Weitem nicht toppen: "Bischi!!!!! Wo isser????!!!"

Naja, Insider....


----------



## Rabbit (23. April 2003)

Mein Fotos sind da!

Hier das Gruppenfoto:






Kleiner Eindruck vom Bodetaltrail:





Olaf "Thol" auf einem Trail:





Eine der wenigen Sammelstellen:





Alle meine Fotos gibt es HIER


----------



## Bischi (24. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> No Sir!
> ...



 Erinner mich bloss nicht daran...  

Für dieses Jahr habe ich bereits vorgesorgt und mir dieses modische Outfit zugelegt:






und für die Füsse:






Ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir nur noch die Befestigung der Cleats an diesem über jedes Unwetter erhabene Schuhwerk  

Naja..  oder ich seh´ mich noch nach ´nem Satz Plattformpedale um 

mfg, Bischi

PS: Geile Bilder...  Sieht gar nicht so kalt aus, wie Harry gesagt hat..  *gg*


----------



## onkel (24. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ritzelflitzer _
> *
> 
> Man verzeihe mir meine Ortsunkenntnis , war das der Bodetaltrail, den wir voriges Jahr im strömenden Regen nehmen mußten? Onkel, klär mal auf! (wie läuft deine gefederte Onkelmaschine?)
> ...



Zum ersteren kann ich ja gar nichts sagen, weil ich mich dem Brocken ja (erinnere dich!) durch spontanen Umbau der Onkelmaschine in einen Singlespeeder entzogen hatte.

(Die gefederte Onkelmaschine fährt sich fantastisch- leicht, gutaussehend, bergauf hart, bergab komfortabel. Habe jetzt über 500 km und 27 Stunden auf dem Biest verbracht, mich daran gewöhnt, es kennen und lieben gelernt. Die neuen XTR-Shifter sind wirklich super- kein Grund zum meckern- die Luftfederung bekomme ich immer besser hin.)


----------



## Thol (24. April 2003)

...endlich das passende Kartenmaterial bekommen  !
Die "bessere" Version gibt es 

hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzorzist (24. April 2003)

..für die Bilder und die Karte. Es war wirklich eine klasse Tour.
Lob an die Tourguides!
Mein Haro hat es leider erstmal entschärft. Wie ich heute mit leichtem Entsetzen 
festellen musste, sind an der Dämpferaufnahme beide Schweissnähte auf rund 5cm aufgebrochen.
Und ich wunderte mich noch über den ungewohnt starken Flex während der Tour. 
Gell Schotterflechte!?
Denke aber bis Ostern 2004 habe ich dieses Problem gelöst,, somit "Gerne wieder!".


----------



## no brakes (25. April 2003)

@ Harz man

wieso erst bis Ostern 2004? Der Harzsturm wartet!

Ich seh dich dort


----------



## Lupus (26. April 2003)

Hier sollten dann jetzt endlich wohl meine Bilder liegen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=2089&thumb=1

Lupus


----------



## foxi (26. April 2003)

Hi all
erst mal noch ein dickes *Danke* an allen Teilnehmern und vor allen an die supi Tourenführung von den Guides
Ihr könnt hier das Höhenprofil einsehen
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=389&thumb=1


----------



## Harzorzist (27. April 2003)

Klasse, noch mehr Pics.
Da wird wohl jeder sein Grinsegesicht drunter wiederfinden
und eine nette kleine Erinnerung an Ostern 2003 haben.
Danke!   

@ no-brakes: Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich bin
Himmelfahrt natürlich dabei. Hoffentlich schon mit neuem
Untersatz.


----------

